# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή περιστεριών

## n-i-k-o-s

εδω θα σας πω μερικα πραγματα για την αναπαραγωγη των περιστεριων.οπως σας ειπα τα περιστερια ειναι μονογαμικα μονο ο θανατος τα χωριζει η αν χαθη ενα απο το ζευγαρι.τα περιστερια αναπαραγωντε ολων των χρονο εμεις επηλεγουμε να τα ξεκουρασουμε λιγο συνηθος των χειμωνα.οταν ειναι να παρουν ζευγαρι ο αρσενικος οταν πυρονη εχει μια συμπεριφορα που στην γλωσα των περιστεραδων λεγετε αζγινεμα παει διπλα στην θηλυκια και φουσκονοι των λαιμο του και κανη την ουρα βενταλια πρως τα κατο και σκουπιζει το εδαφος η θηλυκια αν πυροση και αυτη την ωρα που αζγενεβη ο αρσενικος καθετε και ανοιγη τα φτερα και περιμενη τον αρσενικο να καβαληση οταν ζευγαροσουν ο αρσενικος ετιμαζει την φωλια μαζευει κλαδακια αχυρα κ.α.εγω εδω να πω οτι τα βαζω πευκοβελονα ειναι το καλητερο λογου οτι εχει ρετσινη πιανη δυσκολα παρασητα.αφου ετημαση την φωλια παει ο αρσενικος μεσα στην φωλια και βγαζει ενα βογκητο που ειναι καλεσμα προς την θηλυκια και αυτη ανταποκρηνετε και παει.τωρα εδω να σας πω οτι πρην ερθη η ωρα της θηλυκιας να γενηση συνηθος πρην 4-5 μερες ο αρσενικος εχει μια σπανια συμπεριφορα ακολουθη την θηλυκια παντου δεν την αφηνη λεπτο απο τα ματια του συνεχεια την κυνηγαει μεχρη να γενηση και μετα υσηχαζει ειναι αυτο που λεν οι περιστεραδες την κυνηγαει στο αυγο.πανο σε αυτη την συμπεριφορα του αρσενικου κανουν οι εκτοφεις καπια τρικ για τους αγωνες περνοντας τον αρσενικο τοτε απο την θηλυκια για να τον αφησουν σε αγωνες για να ερθη πιο γρηγορα το ονομαζουν συστημα της χειριας αλα εδω το αναφερω πολη περιλιπτηκα στο μελλον θα σας το εξηγησω πιο καλα.αφου γενηση η θηλυκια κλωσαν εναλαξ τα αυγα το ζευγαρι ειναι πολη δεμενο και δεν δεχετε κανενα αλο περιστερι κοντα στη φωλια του ακομα και συ αν βαλεις το χερει σου σε κτυπαει με το φτερο και τσιμπαει.μετα απο 18-20 μερες βγενουν οι νεοσσοι τους ταιζουν εναλαξ στης 40 μερες οι νεοσσοι ειναι ανεξαρτητη.τωρα πως επιλεγουμε εμεις τα ζευγαρια αν εχεις μια ρατσα δεν υπαρχη προβλημα οπως και να παρουν ζευγαρι αν ομος εχεις διαφορες ρατσες χριαζετε να φτιαξεις μια ζευγαροστρα σε διασταση 1μετρο μηκος 0.50 πλατος και 0.70 υψος στο περιπου σας λεω.απομονονης το ζευγαρι εκει χωρις να βλεπουν αλα περιστερια τα αφηνεις οσες μερες χριαστη αν τα δεις οτι ταιζοντε εχουν παρη ζευγαρι και τα αφηνεις και παρατηρεις αν παισουν φωλια ολα ειναι ενταξει αν δεν παρουν ζευγαρι τα ξανακληνεις οσο χριαστη.να πω εδω οτι στα ξεζευγαροτα περιστερια ειναι πιο ευκολο.τωρα αν θελεις να χωρισεις ενα ζευγαρι εκει ειναι πιο δυσκολα κανεις ακριβος την ιδια διαδηκασια αλλα οταν τα αφηνεις περνης το ταιρι του αντιστηχου και κληνεις τα αλλα δηλ.κανεις ενα τρικ να πιστεψουν οτι ο συντρωφος τους δεν υπαρχη.και αφου παρουν ζευγαρι με το νεο τερη δεν επιστρεφουν στο παλιο.αυτα ος την αναπαραγωγη του περιστεριου στο μελλον θα σας εξηγησω καπια χαρακτηριστηκα περιστεριων καθος και διαφορες ρατσες.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλησπερα. Αυριο πρωτα ο Θεος, θα βγουν τα πρωτα πιτσουνια μου. Ηδη και τα 2 αυγα απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι που τα κλωσσουσαν, εχουν σημερα απο μια μικρη τρυπουλα στο τσοφλι, κι απο μεσα φαινεται ο νεοσσος που αναπνεει. Πρεπει μεχρι αυριο το πρωι να εχουν βγη τα πουλια. Θα περιμενω με αγωνια το πρωι να τα δω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

μολις βγουν με το καλο μπορεις να τα δωσεις και αυγοτροφη βοηθαει πολυ τους νεοσσους των περιστεριων.καλο ειναι να βαλεις και βηταμινες στο νερο τους.δες σε αλλο ποστ εχω βαλη φωτο βοηθειματα διατρωφεις για περιστερια και φαρμακα.τη μιγμα σπορων δινεις?εχεις δοκιμαση στο παρελθον αυγοτροφη στα περιστερια?

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εδω να σας πω δυο λογια το τη διατρωφη κανω εγω στα περιστερια μου.να πω εδω οτι επιδη εχω ταχυδρομους και αυτα τα περιστερια θα πεταν συνεχια μεγαλες αποστασεις θελουν καπια διατροφη διαφορετικη απο τα αλλα περιστερια.σας λεω το προγραμα που εχω καθε εβδομαδα.δευτερα.αλεζμενο σιταρι και καλαμποκι [φυραμα δηλ.]με βηταμινη σε σκονη.τριτη.μιγμα σπορων με καλαμποκι σιταρι κριθαρι.τεταρτη.αυγοτροφη [εμποριου η αυτη που φτιαχνω εγω]και μιγμα σπορων +καναβουρι.πεμπτη.βηταμινη σε υγρη μορφη μεσα στο νερο και μιγμα σπορων.παρασκευη.μιγμα σπορων και πρασιναδα [μπροκολο τρυμενο καροτο]σαββατο.μιγμα σπορων με καλαμποκι σιταρι ρυζι και τοποθετιση αμου σε τασι στο κουμασι που το αλαζω καθε 3 μερες.κυριακη.μιγμα σπορων και αυγοτρωφη.οταν λεω μιγμα σπορων ειναι τσουβαλια με σπορους για ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.αποτη καταλαβενετε πρεπει να κανεις στα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια καλη διατρωφη γιατι λογου οτι πεταν πολυ μεγαλες αποστασεις εχουν και αυξημενες αναγκες.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλημερα. τα 2 πιτσουνια βγηκαν και ειμαι περιχαρης. Η τροφη που τους δινω εγω ειναι η Κ5 της Fyrco , ανακατεμενη με σταρι ,σπαστο καλαμποκι , φακη , λιγο κανναβουρι .ηλιοσπορο μικρο και λιγη κελαιδινη που περιεχει διαφορους σπορους. Σε ενα πιατακι εχω αμμο. Τωρα που βκηκαν τα πιτσουνια θα τους βαλω και αυγοτροφη.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο μια χαρα ειναι αυτα που τα δινεις, εισαι καλημενος.και τα μισιρακια ειναι πολυ καλη γονεις.απλος τωρα που εχουν νεοσσους αν βαλεις και μια βηταμινη μες στο νερο ακομα καλητερα.εγω φιλε ετιμαζομουν να παω για να αφησω τα ταχυδρομικα μου απο μια αποσταση 35-40 χιλιομετρων, αλλα μας τα χαλασε ο καιρος αερας, πολη κρυο και το πρωι ερηξε χιονονερο.οπως καταλαβενεις το αφησα για το αλλο σαββατοκυριακο.αυριο θα τα κανω με πουλμοσαν για ακαρι της τραχειας.στα περιστερια ειναι 3 σταγονες στο σβερκο.βαλε φωτο να δω τα μικρα.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλημερα. Χρειαζομαι την εμπειρια σου σ ενα προβλημα που μου προεκυψε. Απο χθες το απογευμα μια θηλυκια που εχει ζευγαρωσει για πρωτη φορα, [ ειναι πρωταρα ] καθοταν μαζεμενη. Νομισα οτι κρυωσε και δεν αισθανοταν καλα. Σημερα το πρωι τα ιδια. Την επιασα, και γυριζοντας την ανασκελα ειδα στον πωπο της ενα μισοσπασμενο αυγο που ειχε σφηνωσει και δεν εβγαινε. Πηρα ενα τσιμπιδακι ,και σιγα- σιγα το τραβηξα ολο εξω. Αμεσως ακολουθησαν και ακαθαρισιες που ειχαν σφηνωσει πισω απο το αυγο. Την καθαρισα καλα, και της εβαλα λιγο μπεταντιν στον πωπο της που εξακολουθει να παραμενει ανοιγμενος ,φοβουμενος καποια μολυνση. Επειδη δεν ετρωγε την ταισα λιγο σταρι απο το στομα , και λιγο νερο. Αυτο ηταν το πρωτο αυγο. Επειδη θα ακολουθηση και δευτερο αυριο φοβαμαι μηπως ξανασυμβη το ιδιο πραγμα. Προληπτικα με μια μπατονετα της αλοιψα μεσα στον πωπο της λιγο ελαιολαδο, για να μπορεσει να βγαλει το 2 αυγο. Εξακολουθει να καθεται μαζεμενη γιατι φαινεται ποναει ακομα. Φοβαμαι μηπως παθει τιποτα. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω. Σου εχει συμβει τετοιο περιστατικο εσενα; Πες μου σε παρακαλω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

οχι πετρο δεν μου εχει συμβει ποτε τετιο περιστατικο.καλα εκανες και εβαλες μπεταντιν και μετα λαδι.πρως το παρον παρακολουθα γιατι το πιο πυθανο ειναι να κανη και το δευτερο αυγο.αν και εχει παρατηρηθη οτι πολες φορες οι πρωταρες κανουν και ενα αυγο.τη εξηγησεις υπαρχουν 1.οτι η θηλυκια σου εχει εληψη ασβεστιου και το τσοφλη του αυγου ηταν αδυνατο.2.οτι στην φωλια που εκατσε να γενηση ηταν σκληρο το υληκο και μπορη με την επαφη με τον πατο της φωλιας να εσπασε [αν και οταν γεναν δεν εχουν αμεση επαφη με τον πατο της φωλιας απλος υποθετο]3.το οτι ειναι πρωταρα και ειναι παρθενα απο γενες, να ειναι σφηκτη και υπαρχη πυθανοτιτα να συμβει κατι τετιο μικρη μεν αλλα υπαρχη.4.αν το περιστερι ηταν αρωστο στα αρχηκα σταδεια και με την γεννα που ταλαιποριτε ο οργανισμος φανηκε τωρα.αλλα ολα αυτα πετρο ειναι σεναρια.φιλε περιμενε να δεις αυριο πως θα παει.αν κανει και το δευτερο μετα θα κληση ο ποπος,απλα τωρα εχει διαστολη μεχρη να τελιωση η γεννα που την βλεπεις ανοικτη αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο.δεν μπορεις να κανεις φιλε κατι περισοτερο απο αυτα που εχεις κανη. υπομονη και βλεποντας και παρατηροντας θα δουμε τη καταληξη θα εχει.περιμενω νεα.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλησπερα. Δεν εχω κανενα νεωτερο απο την περιστερα. Ειναι ακομη μαζεμενη , τρωει κανονικα μονη της, ο πωπος της εχει κλεισει ,αλλα βγαζει ακαθαρισιες νερουλες , οπου τις καθαριζω 3- 4 φορες την ημερα. Αλλο αυγο μεχρι τωρα πυ σου γραφω δεν εχει κανει. Θα περιμενω να δω την εξελιξη. Τα πιτσουνια απο το αλλο ζευγαρι πανε πολυ καλα. Σημερα ειναι 3 ημερων. Στελνω φωτο που ζητησες να τα δεις.

----------


## pedrogall

Κι αλλη μια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

γερα να νε να μεγαλοσουν και να τα χαρης.εμενα σημερα με εκανα αυγα ενα απο τα ζευγαρια απο τους ταχυδρομους.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλημερα. Αν και εχουν περασει 4 ημερες απο το προβλημα με το αυγο που ειχε σφηνωσει, αλλο αυγο δεν εχει κανει. Ισως επειδη ηταν πρωταρα να ειχε μονο ενα αυγο. Ειναι παντως καλυτερα [ οχι εντελως ], αλλα ελπιζω οτι θα γινει τελειως καλα , χωρις να της αφησει καποιο κουσουρι στην υγεια της. Ο καιρος θα δειξει.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο και γω πιστευω οτι θα στρωσει το περιστερι.μονο δες φιλε τωρα που ξεκιναν να γεναν τα ζευγαρια να δωσεις και καμια βιταμινη.καλο θα τα κανει.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο πραγματι οι γεννες αρχισαν. Σημερα κι αλλη περιστερα εκανε το πρωτο αυγο. Εχεις καποια βιταμινη να μου συστησεις; θα την βαζω μαζι με το φαι, η μεσα στο νερο που πινουν;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο φιλε μου δες σε περναω δυο φωτο με βιταμινες.στην μια φωτο ειναι σκονη που μπαινει σε φυραμα.η αλλη ειναι υγρο που βεβαια μπαινει στο νερο.ειχα περασει στο φορουμ φωτο με φαρμακα και βιταμηνες για περιστερια,αλλα το πηραν απο την ενοτιτα της φαρμας και το μεταφεραν το ποστ αλου.και δεν μπορω να το βρω ουτε εγω που ειναι.αν μπορουν να μας βοηθεισουν οι υπευθηνη του φορουμ. θα εχεις μια πληρη εικονα πετρο με το τη σκευασματα ειναι καλα για περιστερια.και κατι αλλο να σε πω ενα περιστερι μου ειχε ακαρι στην τραχεια,πηρα ενα φαρμακο που μπαινει στο νερο ειναι για αυτον τον λογο, αλλα ειδα μικρο αποτελεσμα.το εκανα με πουλμοσαν. στα καναρινια ειναι μια σταγονα στο καιφαλι στα περιστερια τρεις.μεσα σε μια βδομαδα μηλαμε το περιστερι ειναι μια χαρα.ολα αυτα τα εγραψα, το τη σκευασματα που ειναι για καναρινια που κανουν και για περιστερια.καθος και σκευασματα περιστεριων που κανουν και για καναρινια.αλλα οπως σε ειπα δεν μπορω να βρω το ποστ.σε βαζω 2 φωτο να δεις να παρεις μια εικονα.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο αυτο το ακαρι που ειναι στην τραχεια, πως το καταλαβαινεις οτι πασχει το περιστερι; Τι παρουσιαζει; Οταν λες 3 σταγονες στο κεφαλι, τι εννοεις; Του σταζεις με σταγονομετρο επανω στο κεφαλι του; Kαι ποσες φορες του βαζεις; Το πουλμοσαν το εχουν τα pet shop;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πως το καταλαβενεις.1.φτερνιζετε.2.  ανοιγοκληνη το στομα κανοντας εναν θορυβο.3.τεντονη τον λαιμο σαν να προσπαθη να καταπιει χωρις να εχει σπορο.συνηθος φουσκονη και φτερνιζετε.το πουλμοσαν το εχουν σχεδον ολα τα πετ σοπ.3 σταγονες στο σβερκο συγκεκριμενα αλλα στο κρεας.εχει μεσα η συσκευασια σταγονομετρο.μετα απο ενα μηνα ξανα μια επαναληψη και τερμα.στης φωτο που εβαλα εχει και ενα ακομα σκευασμα ειναι ενα μικρο μπουκαλι.εκηνο το δινεις μες το νερο.αν πας σε πετ σοπ θα βρεις σκευασματα για ακαρι για περιστερια.εγω θα σε προτηνα παντος το πουλμοσαν.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο ευχαριστω πολυ. Ευτηχως μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα. Εαν χρειαστει θα το παρω.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα πετρο πηγα στο κουμασι να ταισω τα ταχυδρομικα βλεπω μεσα ενα ταχυδρομακι ξενο (ντουσκακι)εχω κανει ενα συστημα που για να μπει το περιστερι μπορει αλλα για να βγει δεν μπορει.το πιανω το βλεπω για δακτυλιδη δεν εχει..καλο περιστερι.αυτο χαμενω ηταν ειδε τα δικα μου και επεσε και μπηκε στο κουμασι.το εχω σε καραντινα για καμια βδομαδα να δω αν εχει κατι μην με κουβαλισει καμια αρωστια.αν και φαινετε υγειη.αλλα προληπτικα το εχω σε καραντινα.μακαρι να βγει θηλυκια εχω εληψη απο θηλυκιες.

----------


## pedrogall

Ποσα ζευγαρια ταχυδρομους εχεις Νικο; Οι ταχυδρομοι δεν χειαζονται παπαγαλους να κανουν γιαχαντι για να κατεβουν οπως οι βουτες ετσι; Τα πιτσουνια μετα απο ποσο καιρο , αφου βγουν εξω απο το κουμασι αρχιζεις αν τα πηγαινεις με το αυτοκινητο πιο μακρια και να τα αμολας; Και ποσο μακρια τα πας την πρωτη φορα; Πρωτα τα αφηνεις να πετουν γυρω απο το κουμασι για να μαθουν τον περιβαλοντα χωρο, και να το βρουν οταν τα αφησεις πιο μακρια την πρωτη φορα;  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εχω δεκα ζευγαρια.οι ταχυδρομοι δεν ειναι για γιαχαντι η χαβα.τα αφηνεις πεταν γυρο γυρο. και χαμηλα πεταν οι ταχυδρομοι.  πεφτουν μονοι τους.μολις γινη το ταχυδρομικο 4 μηνων τοτε ξεκινω τα πεταγματα απο μακρια.να ξερεις οτι το ρουθουνι τους τελιοποιητε στον χρονο.πρωτα οπως ειπες σωστα τα αφηνεις να πεταν γυρο γυρο να μαθουν το μερος.εγω τα ανοιγω για μια ωρα την ημερα.πρωτα πετρο τα αφηνεις απο αποσταση 5-6 χιλιομετρων αφου ειναι μικρα μετα πας 10 μετα 20 και παει λεγοντας.αυτα που εχω φωτο ειναι 4 μηνων περιστερια και τα εχω αφησει απο 25 χιλιομετρα αποσταση.μετα θα τα αφησω απο 40 χιλιομετρα αποσταση.να ξερεις τα ταχυδρομικα σπανια χανοντε και αν χαθουν θα ειναι απο λαθος εκπαιδευση.δηλ.αν ειναι μικρο και το αφησεις απο 80 χιλιομετρα το πιο πυθανον ειναι να χαθη.το παν ειναι η σωστη εκπαιδευση.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο καλησπερα. Οι γεννες πανε καλα. Απο τα 4 ζευγαρια που εχω, το ενα μεγαλωνει τα πιτσουνια του, τα αλλα 2 κλωσσουν, και το 4ο ειναι αυτο που η θηλυκια ειχε προβλημα με το αυγο που δεν εβγαινε. Ηδη κι αυτη ειναι πια καλα , ζευγαρωνει παλι με τον αρσενικο και συντομα βλεπω να ξαναγεννησει. Πηρα σημερα και βιταμινες[combivit MA] για να τους δωσω τωρα που γεννανε. Επειδη ομως βλεπω τελευταια αρκετες νερουλες κουτσουλιες χρωματος καφε,πηρα να τους δωσω αντιβακτηριακη σκονη [semitan 30%] μηπως καποια εχουν κατι στο εντερο τους. Θα τους δωσω για 5 ημερες, και μετα θα τους αρχισω τις βιταμινες. Θελω την γνωμη σου εαν εκανα καλα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

την combivit MA την δινω και γω πολυ καλη.το αλλο δεν το ξερω διξτω με φωτο.καλα κανεις η προληψη ειναι το καλητερο.απλος δεν ξερω την semian.εβαλα φωτο με πολα σκευασματα για περιστερια αλλα το μεταφεραν απο την ενωτιτα της φαρμας αλου και δεν μπορω να το βρω θα σε εδιχνα αρκετα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

τα βρηκα δες στην καφετερια στο ποστ που λεει για θεματα που αφορουν ολα τα ειδη κατοικιδιων πτηνων.εκει γραφω φαρμακα και βηταμινες περιστεριων.δες και πεσμου

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο εψαξα εκει , αλλα δεν το βρηκα. Δεν πειραζει ομως, κυκλοφορουν σιγουρα πολλα παρεμφερη σκευασματα. Τετοιο ειναι και το semitan 30%. Αρχισα να τους το βαζω στο νερο τους απο χθες, και δεν θελω να τους το αλλαξω τωρα. Παντως μου ειπαν οτι ειναι πολυ καλο φαρμακο και κανει για κολοβακτηριδιασεις, παστεριδιασεις, στρεπτοκοκκικες και σταφυλοκοκκικες λοιμωξεις, σαλμονελλωσεις, κοκκιδιωσεις, τοξοολασμωση, κλπ. Επισης για λοιμωδη κορυζα των πτηνων. Ειναι δε προιον της ΦΑΜΑΡ.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

εγω ακομα περιμενω καπια ζευγαρια απο τα ταχυδρομικα μου να γενησουν.μεχρη στιγμης εχω παρει δυο γεννες απο το πρωτο μου ζευγαρι.τα αλλα τα εχω δυο μηνες που τα πηρα, πιασαν ζευγαρι αλλα τιποτα ακομα.εκτος απο ενα ζευγαρι που βλεπω την κυνηγαει στο αυγο.αυτο το περιμενω.να πω εδω οτι τα ταχυδρομικα περιστερια κανουν πιο πολη χρονο να προσαρμοστουν απο οτι οι ποστες.αυτα που πηρα ειναι δυο χρονων περιστερια.θα βρουν πιστευω τον δρομο τους.ειναι μια να παρουν φορα,να ξερεις οτι οι ταχυδρομοι ειναι περιστερια που σπανια χανουν νεοσσο πολυ ταισιαρικα περιστερια.αλλα ακομα τα περιμενω.μολις παρω μια γεννα απο καθε ζευγαρι ισος και δυο μετα θα τα δωσω φτερο να φυγουν να παν απο εκει που τα πηρα.εγω θελω τους νεοσσους να κρατησω.απο οτι καταλαβενεις πετρο εκομα παιδευομαι να τα στρωσω τον νοεμβριο πηρα το πρωτο ζευγαρι.την κυριακη αν εχει καλο καιρο θα παω να τα αφησω απο μια αποσταση 40 χιλιομετρων θα βαλω φωτο να δεις εσει και το φορουμ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Άντε κανόνισε να τα φέρεις και Καλαμάτα να τα αφήσεις και να γυρίσουν Θεσσαλονίκη.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

θα γινει και αυτο κωνσταντινε οταν ερθη η ωρα.τωρα προς το παρον εφηγα ανατολικα ας παμε μια ως αλεξανδρουπολη και μετα θα παω προς νοτια.αλλα δεν γινετε αυτο απο την μια μερα στην αλη.θελει χρονο κοπο και ορεξη μεγαλη.αλλα γεροι να ημαστε εχω στα σχεδεια μου να φτασω ως την ροδο στο μελλον.να ξερεις οτι η καλαματα ειναι οροσημο γιατι μετα εχει θαλασσα και πας κρητη.δηλ.αν φτασεις καλαματα μετα το επομενο πεταγμα θα ειναι κρητη.απο τα φιλιατρα ειναι η γηναικα μου και το καλοκαιρι ερχωμαι προς τα εκει βολτα.οποτε καπια στιγμη θα τα αφησω απο εκει αλλα στο μελον.

----------


## pedrogall

Απιστευτο μου φαινεται Νικο , πως απο τοση μεγαλη αποσταση βρισκουν τον δρομο της επιστροφης. Κι απο την Κρητη η την Ροδο περνουν ολη την θαλασσα χωρις καποιο σταθμο για ξεκουραση; Εγραφες οτι τα ρουθουνια τους ειναι μεγαλα , κι απο αυτα βρισκουν τον δρομο της επιστροφης. Τι δουλεια ομως εχουν τα ρουθουνια με το να βρισκουν την σωστη πορεια και να επιστρεφουν στο κουμασι τους; Μαλλον ειναι σαν τα μεταναστευτικα πουλια που καθε χρονο επιστρεφουν απο εκει που εφυγαν. Οπως σου ειπα το ζευγαρι που εχει τα πιτσουνια που σημερα ειναι 16 ημερων, ετοιμαζεται να ξαναγεννησει. Μονο που το ενα πιτσουνι ειναι σχεδον διπλασιο απο το αλλο. Ετσι κι εγω το βγαζω λιγες ωρες απο την φωλια για να ταιζουν και το αλλο γιατι στο τελος θα ψοφησει απο ασιτια. Επισης σε ενα μηνυμα με ρωτουσες εαν εχω skype για να τα λεμε κι απο εκει. Τι ειναι αυτο, δεν το ξερω. Εχω ομως e-mail. Eιναι ΄΄ petros.galleos@gmail.com: Γραψε μου εκει.

----------


## pedrogall

Σου βαζω φωτογραφιες για να δεις την διαφορα που εχουν μεταξι τους τα αδελφια.

----------


## pedrogall

Κι αλλη μια.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πετρο μπορη να ειναι πιο μικρο το ενα,αλλα βλεπω τον λαιμο του οτι ειναι ταισμενο.θα μεγαλοση και αυτο μην φοβασε.για τα ταχυδρομικα που ρωτας το πως βρησκουν τον δρομο της επιστροφης?σε αλο ποστ το εξηγησα,αλλα ακου.οπως ειπα εχουν πολη μεγαλα ρουθουνια με συγκρηση τα αλλα περιστερια.απο πηραματα που καναν βγαλαν το συμπερασμα οτι προσανατολιζοντε με τα μαγνητικα πεδια της γης.καθος και με τον ηλιο και της μυροδιες της φυσης.δηλ.εχουν εκτη εσθηση.σε ενα πειραμα φυτευσαν σε καπια περιστερια ρινισματα μαγνητη στα ρουθουνια και πηγαν και τα αφησαν απο μακρια.δεν γυρησε κανενα.ολο το μυστικο απο οτι καταλαβενης ειναι το ρουθουνι τους.αυτα που αφησα εγω και τα εβαλα φωτο ειναι 4 μηνων περιστερια.δεν ενω ειναι τοσο μικρα ποσο μεγαλα ειναι τα ρουθουνια τους.οταν γυνουν ενος ετους περιστερια το ρουθουνι τους θα καληψη ολη την μυτη τους.αυτο ειναι που τα προσανοτολιζη.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δες εδω μια φωτο απο ενηληκο ταχυδρομικο περιστερι

----------


## pedrogall

Εγω ξερω οτι με οσα γραφεις για τα ταχυδρομικα, εχει αρχισει να μπαινει το....μικροβιο μεσα μου, και σκεπτομαι μηπως βαλω κανα ζευγαρι , να βγαλω  2-4 πιτσουνια να αρχισω κι εγω τις προπονησεις. Δεν ξερω αν κανει να ειναι στο ιδιο κουμασι με τους παπαγαλους, γιατι δεν εχω αλλο χωρο στην βεραντα. Επισης επειδη το κουμασι ειναι στον 2ο οροφο και οχι στην ταρατσα, θα μπορουν να το εντοπιζουν οταν θα τα αμολαω απο μακρια; Πες μου την γνωμη σου.  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω, γιατι στις φωτογραφιες των ταχυδρομων ,μεσα στην φωτογραφια εχουν και φωτογραφια του ματιου του; Δηλαδη καθε περιστερι γνωριζεται απο το ματι του;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

ακου πετρο δεν υπαρχη κανενα προβλημα αν τα βαλεις μαζι με τα μισιρακια.το μονο που πρεπει να προσεχεις ειναι να μην παρουν ζευγαρι με μισιρακι.οπως ανοιγης τα μισιρακια και βγενουν εξω και πεταν το ιδιο θα κανεις και με τους ταχυδρομους(δηλ.τα γιαβρακια τους γιατι τα μεγαλα δεν μενουν).αν παρεις 2 ζευγαρια μεγαλα ταχυδρομικα θα τα εχεις καθηλομενα με κομενα φτερα.μολις παρεις 2 γεννες δοστα φτερο και θα φυγουν θα παν εκει που μεγαλοσαν.αλλα θα σου μηνουν οι νεοσσοι.τωρα το αν θα βρησκουν το μερος .θα το βρησκουν μια χαρα μην στεναχοριεσε καθολου για αυτο.απλος πρεπει να κανεις ενα συστημα στην πορτα οστε οταν θα ερχοντε να μπορουν να μπουν μεσα στο κουμασι,αλλα να μην μπορουν να βγουν.για το ματι τωρα που ρωτας.απο εκει βλεπουμε και καταλαβενουμε.1.αν ειναι καθαροαιμο.2.κατασταση υγειας.3.κατασταση κληρονομικοτιτας.4.αν μπορη βαση της καταστασης του να αγωνηστη.5.προδιαθεση του οργανισμου.αλλα ολα αυτα που σε γραφω τα καταλαβενη μονο ενας που γνωριζη πολη καλα τα ταχυδρομικα και εχει εμπηρια.δηλ.ενας πολη εμπιρος μπορη να τα καταλαβη ολα αυτα που σε λεω.

----------


## pedrogall

Πολυ ωραια Νικο. Τοτε θα βαλω 2 ζευγαρια και θα ξεκινησω με τα μικρα που θα μου βγαλουν. Για το που θα βρω ταχυδρομους, και για το πως θα φτιαξω το συστημα να μπορουν να μπουν αλλα οχι να βγουν, και για μερικα αλλα που θελω να σε ρωτησω , στειλε μου e-mail στο ΄΄ petros.galleos@gmail.com ΄΄ να σου δωσω το τηλεφωνο μου για να συννενοηθουμε καλυτερα. Επισης ποιες ωρες εισαι στο internet. Eυχαριστω και περιμενω.

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο εχω ευχαριστα νεα. Τηλεφωνησα στον κ. Βερανη, και μου εδωσε το τηλεφωνο του προεδρου του συλλογου ταχυδρομικων εδω στην Αθηνα. Επικοινωνησα μαζι του, και συμφωνησαμε σε 1 μηνα θα παρω 2 ζευγαρια πιτσουνια 1ος μηνος, που μολις θα αρχιζουν να τρωνε μονα τους, και δεν θα εχουν βγη εξω απο το κουμασι. Ετσι δεν θα περιμενω να ζευγαρωσουν, να γεννησουν, και να αρχισω να πεταω τα πιτσουνια τους. Αφου θα ειναι ενος μηνος , μετα απο 3 μηνες ακομη θα αρχισω την εκπαιδευση. Σημερα εφτιαξα και το πορτακι για να μπαινουν, χωρις να μπορουν να βγουν. Ακομη δεν εβαλα τις σιρματινες βεργες μεχρι να το μαθουν. Στελνω 2 φωτο, για να το δεις με ανοιχτο, και κλειστο πορτακι.

----------


## pedrogall

Και με κλειστο το πορτακι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

καλα βρε θηριο ποτε προλαβες και το εκανες.μια χαρα ειναι.ωραια αφου βρηκες περιστερια ολα καλα.καλο κουραγιο στην εκπαιδευση τους στο μελον.

----------


## pedrogall

Σημερα γεννησε παλι αυτη που ειχε το προβλημα με το αυγο την προηγουμενη φορα. Τωρα δεν υπηρξε κανενα προβλημα. Τελος καλο , ολα καλα.

----------


## doubler

petro μπορεις να μου πεις που ειναι  οσυλλογος ταχυδρομικων στην αθηνα γιατι διαβασα οτι πηρεσ τηλεφωνο???

----------


## pedrogall

Δεν πηρα τηλεφωνο στον συλογο, αλλα σε καποιον που θα παρω περιστερια. Την αλλη εβδομαδα μπορει να συναντηθω με αυτον και θα μαθω για τον συλλογο.  ::

----------


## pedrogall

Σημερα το πρωτο απο τα πιτσουνια που εχω βγαλει [ σημερα ειναι 33 ημερων ] βγηκε μαζι με τα μεγαλα εξω απο το κουμασι και πεταξε γυρω- γυρω για πρωτη φορα οπως τα αλλα. Ενω ομως τα μεγαλα κατεβηκαν σε λιγο στο κουμασι τους, αυτο μπερδευτηκε και δεν γυρισε πισω. Ανεβηκα στην ταρατσα και κοιτουσα μηπως το δω πουθενα. Τιποτα ομως, ηταν αφαντο. Στεναχωρημενος πεταγα καθε τοσο τα μεγαλα μηπως τα δει και γυρισει. Τελικα μετα απο 2-3 ωρες βρηκε το μερος και γυρισε. Ετσι τελος καλο ολα καλα. Μετα απο αυτο δεν νομιζω να ξαναχαθει.  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Πέτρο, θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον να φτιάξεις ένα ξεχωριστό θέμα για τα πρώτα πετάγματα των μικρών σου, ώστε να μπορέσουν να το δουν όσο περισσότεροι γίνεται.

Θανάση (δεν σε μαλώνω), καλύτερο είναι συζητήσεις που δεν έχουν σχέση με το εκάστοτε θέμα να γίνονται προσωπικά μέσω πμ, ή μέσω του πίνακα προφίλ.

----------


## doubler

οκ εγινε!

----------


## pedrogall

ok. Οταν θα αρχισουν να πετουν και τα αλλα που τωρα ειναι ακομη μικρα, θα φτιαξω ενα ξεχωριστο θεμα γι αυτα.

----------

